# iv fluids..hydration vs medication infusion



## Rncoder (Nov 16, 2007)

I code for an er and when a bag of premixed hydration fluid is hung..example: ns with 40 kcl. I charge hydration...CPt even says that it premixed are hydration fluids. An auditor told me that I should have coded for IV medication infusion ( a big dollar difference at my facility). What do you guys think?


----------



## jccoder (Nov 25, 2007)

I also code for the ER and we would use the hydration code for a premixed solution.


----------



## Rncoder (Nov 28, 2007)

everything i run across says hydration for premixed solutions of KCL. Thanks


----------

